# What's everyone riding?



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:I have been reading on some of the forum, and they all seemed to have a thread (sticky) for people to post their own ride except here. So why not start one? So here it is. Doesn't matter what you ride, as long as you're riding. Thanks for playing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

2010 Giant Defy Advanced 0 and a 2012 Giant XTC 0 29er.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

Pics please!!


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/giant-bike-pic-thread-211150.html


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

peterk said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/giant/giant-bike-pic-thread-211150.html


No one has posted in that thread since 2010 so I don't mind posting another pic of my bike 

2009 Defy 2. New Mavic Cosmic Elites


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

LMWEL said:


> No one has posted in that thread since 2010 so I don't mind posting another pic of my bike
> 
> 2009 Defy 2. New Mavic Cosmic Elites


There's been heaps of posts recently.

Cosmic Elites look great on your bike, btw.

OT: 
2010 TCR Advanced SL
Dura-Ace 7800 drivetrain
Dura-Ace 7900 C24 wheels
FSA K-Wing compact bar and OS-99 stem.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

agreed, those are sweet wheels!


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got off my 26" spesh hardtail to a

2012 TCR Composite 1 first one off the floor in Canada!


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

I started with a 2009 Giant TCR Alliance 1 and ended up with my pride and joy, a 2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL 3. I'd post a picture of it, but I need to hit my 10th post prior to picture posting on the forum...


----------



## bigel (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a Ridley Orion with Shimano 105 Groupset.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

2010 Advanced TCR SL


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

sweet bike, how do you like the cosmics?


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

ezrida said:


> sweet bike, how do you like the cosmics?


Excellent on the flats, not the best climbers though


----------

